# [PHILIPPINES] Fulfillment Services in the Philippines



## Tiron (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all,

Beginner here. Hindi ko alam kung ito yung tamang thread for my question... hindi ko po kasi makita... 

I would like to ask these questions:
1.) anong thread po ang active for the topic of shirt fulfillment service dito sa Pinas? kindly post the link 
2.) kindly rank (Top 10) shirt vendors here in the Philippines. 
3.) ano kaya ang brand of shirt na nasa average in terms of quality. 
4.) anong thread po ang magandang pag basihan ng type of shirts.

MARAMING SALAMAT PO!!


----------

